# Need embed audio player that will work with Firefox. Stream music



## whitebobcat (Jun 12, 2007)

It seems that most codes work with Internet Explorer, yet I can't seem to find any that work with firefox ..

for instance , this code will only work in IE

http://mfile.akamai.com/49373/live/reflector:38531.asx?bkup=38625

Any suggestions ?


----------



## 00trav (Sep 6, 2007)

what type of audio files are you using.
Depending on the type I would suggest a flash player. you can find opensource ones on sourceforge.org


----------



## laughing2 (Jul 17, 2008)

If you are after a flash player then you can use dreamweaver. Dreamweaver has many skins and can stream audio and video. You can only do this if you have the file saved on your server in the right format though.


----------



## madd74 (Nov 9, 2003)

The embed code is dependent on the plugin/extensions. If I visit a site with your above code, then I will see it just fine in Firefox (via quicktime). If my GF visits that on her laptop, she will get an error that missing plugins have to be installed.


----------



## whitebobcat (Jun 12, 2007)

here is where the player is and the code ..

http://loudcity.com/stations/ipartyradio/files/show/listen.html

I believe this is the server link

http://streamer2.ipartyradio.com:7200


----------



## whitebobcat (Jun 12, 2007)

just to update in case someone else has this same issue

here is the code to work in both Firefox and Internet Explorer .

Change out the stream URL to use for what you'd like

Also, depending on the browser, you may have to change the size of the player so that the volume function will show up properly


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Maybe the JW FLV Media Player might help.

Peace...


----------

